

Remind HN: Today (9th of May) is Mother's Day in US - jrnkntl

I know we tend to drown in all the tech, entrepreneurship, fresh ideas, ipad news, facebook privacy issues and the lack of HN search. But let's not forget our mothers :)<p>Give them a call, a present, a longer hug than usual or whatever suits you (and your mom)<p>I know, mother's day is just one huge commercialized drama nowadays but take it from me (or don't); most mothers -do- care about this day!
======
petercooper
Unless you're in the UK. If you are, don't panic! ... (because you already
missed it several weeks back ;-))

~~~
Vivtek
So think of this as early warning for next year. Your mom already knows you
pretty well and will laugh if you send her a card now to beat the rush.

~~~
petercooper
And there's Father's Day not far down the road.. I think that's the same in
both countries!

------
GvS
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mothers_Day> \- It's different day in many
countries.

~~~
jrnkntl
Over 70 other countries celebrate it on today as well. Besides the US, also
Canada, India, China, South Africa and a large part of Europe is in this list;
represents a decent number of HN'ers here, I thought =)

~~~
hugh3
Yes, but in many of those countries it's already Monday.

Since my mother lives nineteen timezones ahead of me I have to be pretty on
top of the whole "mother's day" thing.

------
swah
Give them flowers, folks. And tell her how much you love her.

It's hard sometimes for us to express how we really feel... I love you too,
ma.

------
switch007
Thanks for scaring me! Mother's Day (US) is 9th May. Mother's Day (UK) was in
March.

------
JBiserkov
It's on the "second Sunday in May"™.

At first I thought it was yet another plot to cover the Victory Day[1] with
meaningless holidays like the day of Europe.

[1] <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Victory_Day_(May_9)>

~~~
askar_yu
Victory Day is a very big holiday in the post Soviet Union countries.

~~~
santacruz
true

------
savant
I made my mommy a website: <http://becauseyouremymom.com/>

And here is the message I sent her on the site:
<http://becauseyouremymom.com/loves/savant>

------
trun
There are always some good e-cards for mothers with a sense of humor...

[http://www.someecards.com/mothers-day-cards/for-enduring-
the...](http://www.someecards.com/mothers-day-cards/for-enduring-the-
bloodcurdling-torture)

------
sachitgupta
Hey HN - wanted to let you know about a really special initiative.

To Mama With Love (<http://www.tomamawithlove.org>) is a project by Epic
Change (<http://www.epicchange.org>) to honor moms across the globe and raises
funds for one Mama in Tanzania to help her build a home for children in her
village. They're planning on raising $50000 and need our help.

The hashtag on twitter is #ToMamaWithLove. Hope you'll join us!

EDIT: To help, go to their website and create a heartspace to honor your mom!

------
code_devil
If you are a tech entrepreneur in the social media ecosystem (facebook,
twitter, social-games), you probably dont need a reminder since all your
friends in either of these networks will have a status for "happy mothers day"
:)

------
mhb
[http://www.happiness-
project.com/happiness_project/2010/05/t...](http://www.happiness-
project.com/happiness_project/2010/05/think-about-your-mother.html)

------
mdolon
Every day is (should be) Mother's Day. If you don't already keep in touch on a
more frequent basis, why not start today?

------
atambo
<http://www.tomamawithlove.org/>

------
mambodog
Ahhh geez! I'm in Australia and I really could have used this a few hours
earlier...

------
axod
Remind HN: Not everyone here is in the US.

~~~
jrockway
Remind axod: Only you care.

~~~
axod
I was in a blind panic all morning. I went to the shops based on this (now
found to be bogus) news item. I will be forwarding the receipt for the
flowers, chocolate and petrol to the submitter of the post.

It wouldn't hurt to adjust the title to "Mothers day in some localities", with
a list of gps co-ordinates ;)

------
oscardelben
Thanks!

